
Reflections Upon a SWATting - bnr
https://medium.com/@lopp/reflections-upon-a-swatting-a45c0209135f
======
fiiv
> While I certainly blame the attacker for the actions they took, my root
> cause analysis places the blame squarely upon law enforcement for creating
> an exploitable vulnerability. The militarization of police combined with
> nonexistent authentication creates a great environment for SWATting.

People (like Lopp, according to his own tweet embedded in the article) own
guns in the US and this is legal. Occasionally guns get used in some kind of
hostage taking, robbery, murder, etc. I really don't think the blame lies with
the police because they have to be equipped to handle those types of
situations and that they (quite rightly) should assume every incident is real
until proven otherwise.

